# Best dog books or stories that you've read...



## sandyL1090 (Jun 26, 2012)

what are the best dog books or stories that you remember reading? What made an impression on you? From Jack Loundon's Call of the Wild or White Fang, all the Lassie books or maybe the dogs in The Story of Edgar Sawtelle by David Wroblewski.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Pokey Little Puppy
Go, Dog, Go  
Lad, A Dog  
Old Yeller
The Story of Edgar Sawtelle


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Recently enjoyed this one:


Not on Kindle, but still one of my favorites - Nop's Trials by Donald McCaig http://www.amazon.com/Nops-Trials-Novel-Donald-McCaig/dp/159921136X/


----------



## Tiziano (Aug 30, 2012)

Not dog stories only, but I'd recommend all the books by James Herriot starting with:


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Carolyn Parkhurst's The Dogs Of Babel 
A woman dies and her husband wants to know what happened. It so happens the only witness to the incident is the family dog.

Great, great love story/mystery


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The two Jack London books are among my favorite novels of all time. But I must add Dodie Smith's _101 Dalmations_.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Some non-fiction choices:

My Life in Dog Years
Marley & Me
Always Faithful


_My Life in Dog Years_ is a mostly entertaining, occasionally surprising account of the many dogs the author has had during his life.

_Marley & Me_ is alternately humorous and moving (and only a robot will not cry at the end).

_Always Faithful_ is fascinating and at times moving -- especially when I look at this photo:


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I won't read dog books if the dog dies. Just can't deal with it! But I did find one:

Jack: A book about a dog where the dog doesn't die at the end


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Tiziano said:


> Not dog stories only, but I'd recommend all the books by James Herriot starting with:


Seconded. James Herriot is incredible, and I remember reading his Vet novels about 30 years ago.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As far as fiction goes, a few I've enjoyed:

The "Iron Druid" series (starting with Hounded) includes a canine sidekick who provides most of the comic relief.

I enjoyed Dog on It (Chet and Bernie Mysteries) quite a bit, though I've not (yet) tried any more in the series, as it's not really my genre.

Unfortunately not enKindled, but a novel by my favorite author and which is narrated by a dog: A Night in the Lonesome October (link is to the audio CD, as that's the only version I could get the forum's link-maker to find).


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> I won't read dog books if the dog dies. Just can't deal with it! But I did find one:
> 
> Jack: A book about a dog where the dog doesn't die at the end


I forgot that one! It had me up reading at midnight, snorting with laughter. Loved it!


----------



## rachael (Aug 25, 2012)

One Good Dog, by Susan Wilson.

James Herriot--absolutely.

And though it wasn't about explicitly about the dog, Milan Kundera's The Unbearable Lightness of Being, which everyone was reading in the 80s. The story of Karenin, the couple's St. Bernard . . . well, I won't spoil it for anyone.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

sandyL1090 said:


> what are the best dog books or stories that you remember reading? What made an impression on you? From Jack Loundon's Call of the Wild or White Fang, all the Lassie books or maybe the dogs in The Story of Edgar Sawtelle by David Wroblewski.


I love dogs - have always had one - but have never read a dog book. I love women (as a gender) and love my wife obsessively, but I don't read romances. Many books and authors who I favour have dogs as "characters" and that is fine - normal. But I have not been interested in any book that was about a dog. Strange in some way as I don't consider any person or family as complete if they don't have a dog, and I will never like or trust anyone who professes a dislike for dogs.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

DarkScribe said:


> I love dogs - have always had one - but have never read a dog book. I love women (as a gender) and love my wife obsessively, but I don't read romances. Many books and authors who I favour have dogs as "characters" and that is fine - normal. But I have not been interested in any book that was about a dog. Strange in some way as I don't consider any person or family as complete if they don't have a dog, and I will never like or trust anyone who professes a dislike for dogs.


Mmm. I've written only one book people might describe as "a dog book", in that it is about a sled dog race, and the dogs are definitely characters, but I'd hate to be called a "dog book writer", or for that matter a "dog book reader". I'd complain bitterly that a hungry wolfpack is also a character, but no one calls me a "hungry wolf pack book writer", and a lethal landscape is also a character, but no one calls me etc, etc. We can slice the salami of genre too thin to taste the literary value. Jack London was infinitely more than a "dog book writer".

So, I hate to tell you, DarkScribe, but to me you just sound normal and well adjusted, with a sense of proportion firmly in place and in first class working order!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I grew up reading Albert Payson Terhune's "dog books." 
_A Dog Name Chips
Lad: A Dog
Bruce_

Some of them have been Kindlized...sadly, my favorite, _A Dog Named Chips_ has not been. I named my first dog "Chips." The book is still on my bookshelf.

Betsy


----------



## Fantasma (Aug 25, 2012)

I like Susan Conant's dog mysteries. The dogs are always somehow involved in solving the mystery.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

There is a book of Herriott dog stories, but I don't believe it's available for Kindle yet.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

A Night in the Lonesome October, by Zelazny. The protagonist/main POV character is a dog, Snuff.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

and Donna Ball's Raine Stockton series, starting with 

_The Art of Racing in the Rain
Where the Red Fern Grows
Smoky Mountain Tracks_

N


----------



## zwarbles (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

There's also a really enjoyable series for kids (but adults like it, too) called HANK THE COWDOG.

These books are very funny; they're told by Hank, and he's sort of a blend of Mark Twain and a dog. 

http://www.amazon.com/Original-Adventures-Hank-Cowdog-ebook/dp/B0067PEFVC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348969757&sr=1-1&keywords=hank+the+cowdog

Julia

PS I agree with everyone who said James Herriott. He was one of the joys of my youth, and his stuff is still good today. I also recommend the PBS series based on his books.


----------



## cdyard (Nov 30, 2009)

A wonderful book about a very special dog:

"Show Dog Sings the Blues" by Devin O'Branagan

http://www.amazon.com/Show-Dog-Sings-Blues-ebook/dp/B00550W0K8/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1349026201&sr=1-5&keywords=devin+o%27branagan

A novella about a show dog who has to do the work of a stock dog... From the dog's point of view!


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Emily and Einstein, by Linda Francis Lee!


----------



## agilepup (Sep 30, 2011)

Lots of great ones have been mentioned. I would also like to add 
http://www.amazon.com/Merles-Door-Lessons-Freethinking-ebook/dp/B003K15IJE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0
http://www.amazon.com/Bones-Would-Rain-Relationships-ebook/dp/B002WAUVH8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0
http://www.amazon.com/The-Other-End-Leash-ebook/dp/B000SEFCD8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1349051739&sr=1-1&keywords=the+other+end+of+the+leash

If you're a dog lover, Clothier and McConnell deserve a place in your soul.

I strongly dislike Jon Katz, even though I have border collies and he has made a fortune writing about them.

Michele


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cannot beat it, Zombies and dog... or maybe just evil people and dog....

LOL all three in one...


----------



## knot (Apr 18, 2012)

I have enjoyed several mentioned. I would also recommend this one.

http://www.amazon.com/Listening-With-Broken-Ear-ebook/dp/B005BRF2UU


----------



## NancyHerkness (Aug 1, 2012)

Jon Katz's A Dog Year: Twelve Months, Four Dogs and Me was absolutely wonderful! It made me laugh and cry all at the same time. Highly recommended!


----------



## rm663 (Mar 4, 2010)

I enjoyed these two.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I love love love Chet and Bernie mysteries by Spencer Quinn.  I have listened to all of them on audible.  I think the reader is just perfect   Of course, I listen to them at 2X so it maybe adds a little hyperactivity to Chet haha.  I could listen to Chet every day


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

NancyHerkness said:


> Jon Katz's A Dog Year: Twelve Months, Four Dogs and Me was absolutely wonderful! It made me laugh and cry all at the same time. Highly recommended!


I second Nancy's recommendation of Jon Katz and would add this collection of short stories:


----------



## Kate Argyll (Oct 1, 2012)

James Thurber "The dog who bit people", a children's series about a dog called Selby, Greyfriars Bobby, Henry Lawson "The Loaded Dog'.


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

I just finished LOST & FOUND by Amy Shojai and really enjoyed it. It was very unique, a thriller that takes you inside the head of a loveable, loyal German Shepherd.

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-and-Found-ebook/dp/B009BXO788/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1349359633&sr=1-1&keywords=lost+and+found+amy+shojai


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I absolutely loved _The Dog Who Rescues Cats: True Story of Ginny_ - a true story about a dog rescued from a shelter who somehow knew where there was a cat in need of help - injured or sick - and would lead her owner to them. He didn't really care for cats that much before he got Ginny, but he ended up running a sort of a cat rescue operation, saving and treating the cats Ginny would find. I loved it. The book does not appear to be available on Kindle yet, unfortunately.


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

I want to say this one dicussion is my favourite.  I would recommend reading of  "Go,dog,go!", "Old yeller" and etc.The story of Edgar Sawtelle are also good! Despite that James Herriots' book are not exactly for dog they are just amazing. Another suggestion which I have for you is "White fang" by Jack London! And if you want to have fun in the evening just sit and watch "101 Dalmatians"


----------



## vikiana (Oct 5, 2012)

Tony Richards said:


> The two Jack London books are among my favorite novels of all time. But I must add Dodie Smith's _101 Dalmations_.


   Is there a movie? I have to admit I don't have so much time for reading and if I watch the movie and like it I could spend some more time under the book as well.


----------



## sandyL1090 (Jun 26, 2012)

I've seen so many great books listed here. Some I'm looking forward to reading and some that I had read long ago and forgotten. Add to the re-read list! 

And yes, Valleycat1, The Roly-Poly Puppy was one of my very first books period! It can still bring a smile to my face if I see it on a book rack all these years later.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Growing up, dog books ranked right up there with horse books as my favorites. White Fang is probably my favorite of all time. The Call of the Wild is in the top ten. Others were:

Old Yeller
Sounder
Kodiak: The Wolf Dog
The Big Red series
A Dog Called Wolf (I can't find this book to save my life, but I loved it in 5th grade. lol)
Shiloh


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

soesposito said:


> I just finished LOST & FOUND by Amy Shojai and really enjoyed it. It was very unique, a thriller that takes you inside the head of a loveable, loyal German Shepherd.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lost-and-Found-ebook/dp/B009BXO788/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1349359633&sr=1-1&keywords=lost+and+found+amy+shojai


OMG just saw this! Wow, thanks so much, you made my day (even if I'm late saying so *s*). Working on the sequel HIDE AND SEEK with the same characters. *wagging my virtual tail!*


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Old Yeller* for sure, and a book called *Yellow Eyes * that I read several years ago about a dog that was part wolf. Also Beverly Cleary's *Henry Huggins * about a boy and his dog.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Letters From Wolfie, by Patti Sherlock


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I loved the Albert Payson Terhune books as a child. Don't think I'd reread them today.

I agree with James Herriott and with Susan Conant's dog mysteries (Malamutes). Also Laurien Berenson's (Standard Poodles). Virginia Lanier's Bloodhound mysteries are good. Generally I don't like anything where the dog dies, but Marley and Me was a great story, and my tear ducts got washed out.

For romance readers, Emily Carmichael wrote several books featuring a "different" kind of Corgi name Piggy that are hilarious (not available for Kindle last I looked).

Off to try Amy's Lost and Found and some of the others here.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

P.S. Now that I'm think about it, Robert Crais (whose Elvis Cole detective stories are among the best) wrote a story recently about a military dog sent back to the U.S. after her handler is killed and she's badly wounded. Now she's flunking out of a PD program with PTSD.

Lyndon Stacey recently switched from horse mysteries to dogs with her Daniel Whelan books, No Going Back and No Holds Barred.

Yes, I'm a dog book junky.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

They have been mentioned in other posts, but the very best dog book ever written is A Dog's Purpose (Cameron). Another very good book is Maeley & Me (Grogan).

Steve


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

For non-fiction dog books, I really like *A Big Little Life* by Dean Koontz and *Merle's Door*( can't remember who wrote it). My favorite fictional dog book is *The Call of the Wild*, which is Jack London at his best. The story is so raw and powerful that just thinking of it now makes me want to reread it. A few of you have mentioned *The Story of Edgar Sawtelle *, but it's one that I really don't like at all. It seems way too contrived, especially when it forces the best dog in the novel to be Ophelia!


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Dog books and hose books were my mainstays growing up. All the Albert Payson Terhune books and many others mentioned here. I loved The Art of Racing in the Rain, Marley and Me, and the Raine Stockton books.

I loved the Robert Crias book, Suspect, as mentioned above. The German Shepherd, Maggie who is sent back from the middle East because she loses her partner and then paired with a cop who has also lost his. Great book.

But my latest dog book is one I read recently called Until Tuesday, about a Golden Retriever who is a part of the Wounded Warrior program, given as an assistant dog to a soldier back from Afghanistan who has been wounded and suffering from PTSD. It is a wonderful book, and is a true story. 
http://www.amazon.com/Until-Tuesday-Wounded-Warrior-Retriever-ebook/dp/B004WEQVAI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1386779028&sr=1-1&keywords=until+tuesday+a+wounded+warrior+and+the+golden+retriever+who+saved+him


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Tiziano said:


> Not dog stories only, but I'd recommend all the books by James Herriot starting with:


This. And any of his other books. They're all fantastic. (And I remember when All Creatures Great and Small was a TV series...loved every episode!)


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

If I feel like weeping copiously Where the Red Fern Grows http://www.amazon.com/Where-Fern-Grows-Wilson-Rawls-ebook/dp/B004G606EO/
If I feel like having the crud scared out of me The Plague Dogs http://www.amazon.com/Plague-Dogs-Novel-Richard-Adams-ebook/dp/B00486U9VC/ both are on kindle and both are excellent books overall, not just top among dog books


----------

